# teamspeak 3 für android?



## baronvonvestholm (9. August 2011)

*teamspeak 3 für android?*

gibt es das, währe geil mit meinen kumpels zu reden


----------



## iRaptor (9. August 2011)

*AW: teamspeak 3 für android?*

TS3 so weit ich weiß nicht nein aber du kannst Mumble nutzen.


----------



## Jimini (9. August 2011)

*AW: teamspeak 3 für android?*

Es wurde wohl vor ein paar Monaten angekündigt, aber bisher kann ich zumindest mit Android 2.3 noch nichts Offizielles finden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jared566 (30. August 2011)

*AW: teamspeak 3 für android?*

Es wird definitiv einen Android und Apple Client geben - ist glaube ich aber noch in der alpha oder beta phase ..


----------



## jensi251 (30. August 2011)

*AW: teamspeak 3 für android?*

Wieso wird sowas immer gefragt?
Gebt das doch erstmal bei google ein.


----------



## Bauer87 (30. August 2011)

*AW: teamspeak 3 für android?*

Auf der TS3-Webseite steht, dass es das seit dem 10.8. gibt – also einen Tag, nachdem die Frage gestellt wurde.


----------



## jensi251 (30. August 2011)

*AW: teamspeak 3 für android?*

Also wie gesagt erstmal danach googlen
Was Jared schreibt ist also nicht korrekt.


----------

